# Bacula 7



## oliver@ (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Porting Bacula 7 to FreeBSD*

I upgraded from Bacula 5.2.12 to Bacula 7 and now I've to specifiy IP adresses instead of hostnames in my Bacula configuration.

Configuration snipped:


```
FileDaemon {                          # this is me
  Name = reis-fd
  FDAddresses = { ip = { addr = reis.salatschuessel.net ; port = 9102 } }
...
}
```

Error message:


```
15-Aug 14:00 bacula-fd: ERROR TERMINATION at address_conf.c:525
Config error: Cannot add hostname(reis.salatschuessel.net) and port(9102) to addrlist (Cannot resolve hostname(reis.salatschuessel.net) Non-recoverable failure in name resolution)
            : line 33, col 71 of file /usr/local/etc/bacula/bacula-fd.conf
  FDAddresses = { ip = { addr = reis.salatschuessel.net ; port = 9102 } }
```

Replacing the hostname with the IP works - but this is not the solution I want.


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 15, 2014)

This sure sounds like a DNS problem to me.  On the client, what does this command give:

`host reis.salatschuessel.net`

FYI, for me:

`[dan@dent:~] $ host reis.salatschuessel.net`

```
Host reis.salatschuessel.net not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
```


----------



## oliver@ (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,

Why should it be a DNS problem if it worked with 5 but not with 7?


```
root@reis /root> dig reis.salatschuessel.net

; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-P1 <<>> reis.salatschuessel.net
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 10440
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 1024
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;reis.salatschuessel.net.       IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
reis.salatschuessel.net. 86400  IN      CNAME   reis-igb0.salatschuessel.net.
reis-igb0.salatschuessel.net. 86400 IN  A       10.0.0.1

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
salatschuessel.net.     86400   IN      NS      10.0.1.1.

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 10.0.0.1#53(10.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Fri Aug 15 17:19:31 CEST 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 114

root@reis /root>
```

And no - it is not  because it is a CNAME - it also happens with direct A entries - and yes - reverse lookup is working too.
My DNS is configured fine - trust me


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 15, 2014)

oliver@ said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> why should it be a dns problem if it worked with 5 but not with 7?



I don't know.  That's why I asked the question I did.  It's part of basic debugging not presented in the original post.




			
				oliver@ said:
			
		

> And no - it is not  because it is a CNAME - it also happens with direct A entries - and yes - reverse lookup is working too.
> My DNS is configured fine - trust me



Now that we've confirmed that, I think your next step is the Bacula user mailing list.


----------



## oliver@ (Aug 15, 2014)

Hrm, can you try if DNS resolving works for you when defining the address the FD or SD should listen to? I mean if not this would be a major drawback.


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 15, 2014)

Your example (with altered hostname) failed for me too.  However, I recommend trying this:


```
FDPort = 9102
FDAddress = reis.salatschuessel.net
```


----------



## oliver@ (Aug 15, 2014)

this seem to work fine. 

Looks like a regression to me if you can reproduce it - are you willing to report that on the ML or bugtracker if existing? Otherwise I would have go through all the submission stages and I guess you are already submitted to the ML and/or the bugtracker


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 15, 2014)

I think you should submit it.  I have my hands full at present.


----------



## oliver@ (Aug 15, 2014)

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=2092


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 15, 2014)

Good one.  I added a note saying I confirmed the issue.  Thank you.


----------

